# trade rumor with Miami?



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ive heard a trade with miami including DA and Patterson, for Eddie Jones + filler (Wesley Person?)

I like I like!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

where did you hear this , Ive only heard this made up by people on the internet


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I have heard this just on boards like this as a what if. Is this an actual rumor or just more pondering?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would do it 2 bad contracts for 1


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i can't say who I heard it from (otherwise I won't hear from that person anymore) but it's someone who I trust. 

I dont know how they know this information (they've never said how) but the persons given me information before the media got it, and it's all been right.

The persons not saying it's going to happen, just that thats what he heard.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Filler wouldn't be needed in this case.

Also a couple reasons why it can't be Wesley.

#1: couldn't happen til December 15th

#2: Wesley signed a 1 year contract which means he can not be traded.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Ive heard a trade with miami including DA and Patterson, for Eddie Jones + filler (Wesley Person?)
> 
> I like I like!


You're aware that any deal including Wesley Person can't happen until after December 15, since he recently signed a contract with Miami. If it's going to happen, I seriously doubt it would include Person.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Filler wouldn't be needed in this case.
> 
> Also a couple reasons why it can't be Wesley.
> ...


#2 is false. That is only true if the player gains his Larry Bird or Early Bird rights after the season. Wesley will have neither.

-Pop


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> i can't say who I heard it from (otherwise I won't hear from that person anymore) but it's someone who I trust.
> 
> I dont know how they know this information (they've never said how) but the persons given me information before the media got it, and it's all been right.
> ...


It was Eric Millegan wasn't it???


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> #2 is false. That is only true if the player gains his Larry Bird or Early Bird rights after the season. Wesley will have neither.
> ...


Holy Crapy interpretations Batman!!!










Yes Robin, Schilly was wrong in his interpretation of the CBA, we must make sure it never happens again..


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

This trade would make sense for both teams. The Heat need bodies but are capped out due to the "Big Payroll". A 2 for 1 deal would work for them. The Blazers could use Jones' outside shooting and defense. As noted above, no fillers are necessary as DA's + Ruben's salaries match within 15% of Eddie's. Besides, do you see the Heat giving up their backup 2G if they take on the inury-prone DA?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

This rumor *yawn* is one of those *yawn* that doesn't really matter one way or the other *yawn* :wait: 

EJ is a good shooter and defender. But, I recall he has been injury-prone like DA during the past couple of yrs also.

I like moving RP. He doesn't add enough good stats to outweigh the bad he brings in attitude and lack of skill.

It has my blessing to happen. (or not) *yawn*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: trade rumor with Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> You're aware that any deal including Wesley Person can't happen until after December 15, since he recently signed a contract with Miami. If it's going to happen, I seriously doubt it would include Person.
> ...


isn't there a way around that restriction? Dickau got traded twice within 60 days (and not alone in either time)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Isn't there also some rule about a plyer being reaquired via trade by a team that traded him away?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hmmm.... Interesting...

In theory, it would eliminate the Blazers' need to trade SAR for a SG. And it would DEFINATELY be to the Blazers' advantage to get out from under DA and Ruben's contracts....

...but I gotta wonder whether Eddie would be that much of an improvement over DA (perimeter offense and defense-wise). I mean, Eddie has a reputation for taking ill-advised shots (which drove the Heat crazy last season). Thinking only about shooting, let's compare their percentages:

*Eddie Jones*
2-FG: *40.9%*
3-FG: *37.0%*
FT: *83.5%*

*Derek Anderson*
2-FG: *37.6%*
3-FG: *30.5%*
FT: *82.4%*

Eddie looks like the winner there. Unfortunately, I can't think of a better indicator of defensive prowess on the perimeter than blocks, but it looks like Jones is the winner there as well (0.42 per game to DA's 0.06). Jones is also in better physical condition than DA and likely has more tread left on the ol' tires.

Oh what the heck. It's a new season and a new attitude...

Pull the trigger, Nash.

PBF

EDIT: DA does win the Steals battle with 1.29 per game vs. Jones' 1.14, but that's not a very noticeable difference.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> * Courtside email from last Monday*
> 
> Hello Courtside,
> 
> ...


This idea has been out there for awhile and some people on this board, (i.e. *Trader Bob*) have been shot down in the past for thinking about it, but I like the idea even if it is just for Eddie Jones, Person would be frosting on the cake if this is true. 
:yes:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think the Heat would or should do this deal no matter how bad their depth is.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Ive heard a trade with miami including DA and Patterson, for Eddie Jones + filler (Wesley Person?)
> 
> I like I like!



You could say you heard it hear first Hap




> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would still entertain a package that returns to us Eddie Jones. Even though getting long in the tooth, he still has game, can play good D, and brings it every ngiht.
> 
> 
> ...




Evidently there are some who like that idea :woot:

Heck, I will even throw in Qyntel 




> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> This idea has been out there for awhile and some people on this board, (i.e. *Trader Bob*) have been shot down in the past for thinking about it, but I like the idea even if it is just for Eddie Jones, Person would be frosting on the cake if this is true.
> :yes:


And I am sticking to it :rofl:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: trade rumor with Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> isn't there a way around that restriction? Dickau got traded twice within 60 days (and not alone in either time)


I think it was something to do with Dallas exception or something like that


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you can trade them as a single player out, with no others involved. But can recieve any number in return


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: trade rumor with Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Heck, I will even throw in Qyntel....


This works...



*Portland trades:*

SG Derek Anderson
SG Ruben Patterson
SF Qyntel Woods


*Portland receives:*

SG Eddie Jones
C Michael Doleac

To me, seems somewhat lopsided in Miami's favor, but.................... :whoknows:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: trade rumor with Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> This works...
> ...


It seems like I either just heard or read something to the effect that Doleac was basically acquired at Shaq's request (for a good backup center)

Oh yes. I believe it was the Miami guy interviewed on Courtside.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> To me, seems somewhat lopsided in Miami's favor, but.................... :whoknows:


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree. Even with the addition of Woods I think it's lopsided in our favor. I think Eddie Jones is a significant improvement from Derek Anderson and Ruben Patterson and Woods don't make up the difference. 

What am I basing this on? Nothing!! I expected the numbers to back me up but I've gotta say I'm really surprised at how close they are.
But I've been saying that the whole time that people have been suggesting this trade so I'm going to continue to say it. 

I would be jump for joy excited if any DA+RP=EJ based trade happened. I would happily throw in Woods, next year's first rounder or any other non productive trading commodity to get this deal done. Well, outside of Monia and Telfair that is. If this trade went down I'd put money on the Blazers to make the playoffs.


----------



## Discovery69 (Nov 7, 2002)

I think Eddie Jones would be a very unhappy player in Portland. I mean to get an opportunity to play with Shaq and probably a good chance at a nice run in the playoffs in the East.

Portland may need to have a third team to move Jones too.

Other than having a very unhappy player, Eddie Jones would be a nice player to have. It's no change to the salary cap space.

The only concerns would be his age as a factor. At 33, and soon to be 34 in October.

I just cringe at bringing in older players like Jones. Think of another player who had some injuries, but was a superstar on a downward slide.... Scottie Pippen.... and the Blazers may end up with the same situation.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*EDIT*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

see the post 



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland sends DA $8.4 mil (3 years) + Ruben $6.8 mil (3 years) with trade kicker = $15.2 mil
> Portland also sends a 2007 first round draft pick + $1 mil cash (to cover Rubens trade kicker of $900K this year only)
> 
> ...



Maybe send $2 mil cash since they take on more salary.

Eddie Jones profile 

CAREER STATS
44.2% FG, 38% 3FG, 81.2% FT

Despite being fairly old. I would still take him. He has averaged almost 69 games a year for 10 years


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the DA and Patterson for Jones idea is a fine one, mostly because it unloads Patterson. Jones seems like an improvement over DA, though perhaps only a slight one. Still, it makes for a fine enough rotation:

PG -- Damon 30, NVE 18

SG -- Jones 30, Miles 10, NVE 8

SF -- Miles 30, SAR 18

PF -- Zach 35, SAR 13

C -- Theo 30, Joel 18

Nearly everyone is getting 30ish minutes per game and guys like Telfair, Frahm, Outlaw, and Woods can either play their way into more minutes and/or wait for guys to break down. SAR is getting meaningful minutes, albeit mostly at SF, and if/when he's traded, the log jam isn't as bad as it would likely be with Patterson still around.

If a trade like this doesn't happen, I'd guess the rotation to be something like the above substituting DA for Jones. And, what happens with Patterson? While it might be nice to have both Patterson and Miles on the floor at the same time occasionally for defense, if the *only* outside shooting is coming from the PG spot, the offense is in serious trouble....:sigh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry, Miles 40 minutes and Zach 35 minutes?


Theo with only 30 minutes and Joel with a whole 18, 18 minutes is 16 too many jor Pryzbilla


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Sorry, Miles 40 minutes and Zach 35 minutes?
> 
> 
> Theo with only 30 minutes and Joel with a whole 18, 18 minutes is 16 too many jor Pryzbilla


Okay, so maybe Zach should have more. Take some from SAR or perhaps play him at center for a few minutes a game? As for Theo, I'd love to see him on the floor more but last year he averaged 31 and for his *career* he's currently averaging 28 per game. While he may be in better health now than he's been in awhile, if I were coaching this team I'd be trying to keep his minutes down.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: trade rumor with Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> isn't there a way around that restriction? Dickau got traded twice within 60 days (and not alone in either time)



The Dickau to Dallas move was actually two seperate transactions. They dealt Damp, Esch and Logan for Najera, Laettner, Flours and Whatshisface, and then dealt Dickau for the Mav's small available trade exception, which allowed him to be moved twice. It was listed as one transaction because, in effect, it was. But to make it possible, they had to do it in two.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Any trade that will bring a F to Miami and pick up Jones contract will be good for me, I highly doubt that there will be a play, but then again we did not see Miami trade for Shaq


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> Any trade that will bring a F to Miami and pick up Jones contract will be good for me, I highly doubt that there will be a play, but then again we did not see Miami trade for Shaq


This is true, one can only hope that Miami would see that instead of having Eddie Jones they would have a 2 and 3 capable of starting for them. I think that this deal does wondering for all the players involved, but don't you think that Jones would be upset not being able to play with Shaq in the East? I would think so.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Not bad for POR. Not great, but not bad. EJ is a definite improvement over DA, and Ruben has worn out his welcome in Rip City.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> I think that this deal does wondering for all the players involved, but don't you think that Jones would be upset not being able to play with Shaq in the East? I would think so.


Sure, but what's he gonna do, sit the year out? These guys are (mostly) professional about such things. Besides, it seems easy enough (and common enough) for a player in Jones' position to say "Oh, so you don't want me, eh? Fine then, I'll play hard for these guys who seem to want me."


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> Not bad for POR. Not great, but not bad. EJ is a definite improvement over DA, and Ruben has worn out his welcome in Rip City.


I'm gonna have to say it would be a great deal. How often are you able to do a trade where you upgrade a position by sending along a guy you want to get rid of? The closest I can think of was the deal Sacramento did for Brad Miller. They upgraded from Polard and sent out Turkaglu.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true, one can only hope that Miami would see that instead of having Eddie Jones they would have a 2 and 3 capable of starting for them. I think that this deal does wondering for all the players involved, but don't you think that Jones would be upset not being able to play with Shaq in the East? I would think so.


Yeah I agree that Jones will be upset, but I'm thinking that we should wait for the season to start to see how well Jones does with Shaq on his side, and then if we do not see a improvement from last year then we can trade him, playing with someone that has Shaq-caliber on the team will automatically increase your chance of staying ( except Kobe) but you have to remember that Jones has been dealing with different trade rumors this offseason like going to Memphis, and since he started his career out in the West, and all of his old teams and coach is there then..., but I think if Jones does get traded, Portland will be good because he will have a good supporting cast SAR, Ratliff who is somewhat like Shaq- Defensive wise, and a couple other people


----------

